# Gunky eyes in the morning on 1 year old



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

My daughter has had a nasty cold for over a month now. When she first had it I took her to the doctors twice as her temp was getting higher and higher (up to 40.8degrees) despite calpol &nurofen. Doctor couldn't see any signs of infection but gave her antibiotics (amoxycillin) neverthe less. She was very snotty and has a chesty cough now.  The antibiotics seemed to get Lara better, but it still seems to be dragging on and her temperature is fluctuating. Some days she's fine. Other days it gets up to 38 or 39degC.  

Right now she's chesty in the mornings, has very very nasty thick green snot and her eyes are all gunky. Her eyes are so gummed up in the mornings she can't open them until I soak them with wet cotton wool.  But all in all, she's better than she was about 2 weeks ago.

My question is - should I take her to the doctors again? Apart from all the above she seems fine.  I don't want to come across to my GP as a neurotic mother and get a bad name with the receptionists   as I was in tears when her temperature was over 40 degrees.

Suggestions would be helpful
Many thanks
Desert


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Desert,

Poor Lara  

How is she doing??

If she is still no better i would definately suggest taking her back to see your gp,

Let us know how you both are,

Luv V xxx


----------

